

AtomPair: Atom.io plugin for remote pair-programming - alexatpusher
https://blog.pusher.com/atom-pair/

======
Zekio
Nice, would be very useful if you are sitting next to someone and they have a
problem they can't fix then you can just pair up and help look through the
code.

Edit: is there a way to do something similar in sublime text 3, or between a
sublime text 3 and atom user?

~~~
knes
Hadn't thought of it and didn't plan it but that's a good idea. Fancy giving
it a try?

